# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Ερωτηση για τροφοδοτικο

## socrates82

Γεια σας. Ειμαι πολυ νέος στα ηλεκτρονικά αλλά μου αρέσει πολύ σαν hobby.  Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα τροφοδοτικό για τον πάγκο εργασίας απλό. Μόνο την τάση να ρυθμίζω. Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι. Ποια η διαφορά ενός τέτοιου τροφοδοτικού από ένα μετασχηματιστή που πουλάνε στα μαγαζιά με επιλογέα τάσεων? Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κάτι τέτοιο για λειτουργία κάποιων κυκλωμάτων για έλεγχο λειτουργίας?

ΥΓ. Γίνεται η maximum ταση που δίνει ένας τέτοιος μετασχηματιστής να είναι 12V (έτσι λέει) και να μετράω 16V στην έξοδο?

----------


## otakis

> - Ποια η διαφορά ενός τέτοιου τροφοδοτικού από ένα μετασχηματιστή που πουλάνε στα μαγαζιά με επιλογέα τάσεων? Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κάτι τέτοιο για λειτουργία κάποιων κυκλωμάτων για έλεγχο λειτουργίας?
> 
> - ΥΓ. Γίνεται η maximum ταση που δίνει ένας τέτοιος μετασχηματιστής να είναι 12V (έτσι λέει) και να μετράω 16V στην έξοδο?




- εάν φτιάξεις ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό (έχει η smartkit ένα-δυο πολύ αξιόλογα κ φθηνά) θα έχεις το πρώτο σοβαρό και αξιόπιστο εργαλείο -για βάθος χρόνου- στον πάγκο σου, αφού θες να ασχοληθείς με τα ηλεκτρονικά.

- γίνεται γιατί δεν είναι σταθεροποιημένος. για να πάρεις την τάση που θες (στο περίπου) θα πρέπει να κατεβαίνεις μία ή και  δύο κλίμακες. δήλα δη στα 9v σου δίνει κάτι παραπάνω από 12.5v κ πάει λέγοντας. καλύτερα όμως να το ξεχάσεις γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου αξιόπιστη λύση κ κινδυνεύεις να χάσεις συσκευές.

----------


## socrates82

Eκανα μια πτεντουλα. Ανοιξα τον μετασχηματιστή και τον έβαλα μέσα σε ένα κουτι από παλιό τροφοδοτικο υπολογιστη. Με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο ρυθμίζω εγώ την τάση που θέλω. Έβαλα μπορνες κανονικά, κουμπάκι για να ανοιγει, άφησα και το ανεμιστηρακι που είχε μέσα το κουτί αλλά πιο πολύ για πλάκα γιατι δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται και για να βλέπω την τάση εξόδου πήρα ένα φτηνό πολύμετρο και το ρύθμισα να βλέπει μόνο την τάση και το έβαλα μέσα έτσι ώστε να βλ΄πω την οθόνη απο ένα παραθυράκι. Την ελέγχω βεβαια και με το κανονικο πολύμετρο στην έξοδο. Την τροφοδοσία του εσωτερικού πολύμετρου την πήρα με ποτενσιόμετρο εσωτερικά από τον μετασχηματιστή και έβγαλα την μπαταρία. Κόστος όλα μαζι γύρω στα 2,5 ευρώ. Είναι καλό ή να το πετάξω?

----------


## Nemmesis

καλο ειναι αν ειναι ετσι οπως το λες... τι κυκλωμα εκανες για να ρυθμιζεις την ταση? με το lm317?

και κατι ακομη... αφου το εκανες σε κουτι από τροφοδοτικο υπολογιστη ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειναι και γειωμενο για να εχεις το κεφαλη σου ησυχο...

----------


## socrates82

Ναι ειναι γειωμένο κανονικά. Χρησιμοποιώ και το καλώδιο που έχουν τα pc και μπορώ να τα αποθηκεύω και εύκολα. Όσο για το αλλο που με ρώτησες τι να σου πώ. Όπως σου είπα είμαι άσχετος από ηλεκτρονικά. Με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο σαν διαιρέτης τάσης (γνώση λυκείου δηλαδή) το κάνω. Είναι λάθος? Θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα? Ο μετασχηματιστής είχε πάνω μια μικρή πλακετίτσα με κάτι πυκνωτές και κάτι αντιστάσεις και ένα led για την ένδειξη λειτουργείας. Δεν είδα να έχει κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο ή κάποιο τρανσιστορ πάνω. Απλά εκεί που έδινε την έξοδο έβαλα ένα ποτενσιόμετρο και ρυθμίζω την τάση στην δική μου έξοδο. Λάθος? Να ανεβάσω καμία φωτογραφία το βράδυ να μου πείτε? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nemmesis

αν καταλαβα καλα εκανες οτι εχω στην εικονα...  δεν προκειτε να δουλεψει ετσι γιατι μπορει εσυ να μετρας οτι εχεις ρυθμιζομενει ταση αλλα μωλις συνδεσεις καποιο φορτιο απλα θα πεσει η ταση στα 0 βολτ...
χρειαζεσε κατι τετοιο...
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=400

----------


## gsmaster

> ... μπορει εσυ να μετρας οτι εχεις ρυθμιζομενει ταση αλλα μωλις συνδεσεις καποιο φορτιο απλα θα πεσει η ταση στα 0 βολτ...



..Αν πρώτα δεν καεί το ποτενσιόμετρο. Βασικά εξαρτάται απο την θέση του ποτενσιομέτρου.





> ..χρειαζεσαι κατι τετοιο...
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=400 ...



Συμφωνώ και είναι ότι πρέπει για αρχή, απλό στην κατασκευή και οικονομικό.

Λίγη θεωρία...
Σταθεροποιημένο είναι ένα τροφοδοτικό του οποίου η τάση εξόδου δεν αλλάζει αν τραβάς 1mA ή 500mA.
Η υλοποίηση σου με το ποτενσιόμετρο, ναι μεν ρυθμίζει την τάση που μετράς στο πολύμετρο, αλλά λόγω του ότι παρεμβάλλεται απλή ωμική αντίσταση (αυτή του ποτενσιομέτρου) όταν αυξηθεί το ρεύμα που την διαρρέει θα αυξηθεί και η πτώση τάσης στα άκρα του ποτενσιομέτρου. (Νομος του ΩΜ "γνώση λυκείου δηλαδή"  :Wink:  ).
Αν το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το ποτενσιόμετρο αυξηθεί υπερβολικά τότε αυτό θα καεί γιατί θα έχει υπερβεί την μέγιστη ισχύ που μπορεί να αντέξει το ποτενσιόμετρο. Συνήθως καίγεται στο σημείο που ο δρομέας ακουμπάει στην αντίσταση. Και μυρίζει άσχημα....

Αυτά. 


ΥΓ όρεξη είχα και σήμερα :P

----------


## socrates82

Ωραια. Έχετε απόλυτο δικαιο. You are the masters! Μπορώ να φτιάξω αυτό το τυπωμένο που προτείνετε και απλά να κόψω το πρώτο μέρος με τον μετασχηματιστή τις 4 διοδους και τον C1 που το έχω είδη στο τροφοδοτικό και να φτιάξω το υπόλοιπο? Θα είναι πολύ μοκρό και δεν θα χρειαστεί να ξηλώσω τίποτα από αυτά που έχω βάλει μέχρι τωρα. Μπορω?

----------


## PCMan

Γιατί όχι?
Το ίδιο είναι όπως και να το κάνεις.

----------


## socrates82

Οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ελπίζω να βρίσκεται εύκολα το ολοκληρωμένο και να το βρω. Μέσα στην εβδομαδα ελπίζω να το έχω έτοιμο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους

----------


## PCMan

To lm317T?
Και στα σκουπίδια να κοιτάξεις(που λέει ο λόγος) θα το βρείς   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:

----------


## socrates82

Οk. Σας ευχαριστώ ολους παρα πολυ.

----------

